# FPU resetet by system after oc with ATItool



## tom1 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,

i start to find out how much i can oc my 9600 nopro with ATItool.

At first i set the core from 324 to 330 and mem from 204 to 215. Then i start doom3, to see if i can see a improved performce. But after 30-60 sec. i see a windows error message blinking in the middle of the screen which tells me(translated from german) some thing like this:
"The system has lost communication with the FPU. The system has resetet the graphic controller"

Is this the ATI lock against oc? I thought that ATItool can unlock this?

I use the orginial ATI Catalyst 4.9 driver!

BTW: i have oc my system(AMD64 3000+) from 2GHz to 2,35GHz by increasing the FSB. But the AGP speed is set to default(66).

Regards,
Thomas


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 8, 2004)

Ive had this problem, you need the softmod drivers. 
Also, dont just bump up the clock speed and run a game, that would take forever! Just use the "find max core" feature, and it will overclock the card incrementally, and check for artifacts, so it cant damage your card.(99.9999999999% accurate on non damaging) The find max mem feature works the same way. Let them both run for about 1-2 hours seperately, and put the max frequencys it finds down 5-10 mhz.
Set your 3d profile to your overclocked profile, and the 2d profile to default speeds.

Here's the softmod drivers:
http://www.techpowerup.com/softmod/downloads.php
*MAKE SURE YOU UNISTALL THE OLD DRIVER!*


----------



## tom1 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,

thanks.

What´s the different between the softmod and the omega driver?
Do i have to uninstall the ATI driver first, than reboot and then install the new driver?

My board uses the Hynix HY5DU281622ET-4 memory chips. What memory speed are possible with this chip?

Is, it a good idea to flash this card HIS Excalibur 9600 ViVo / 128mb with a moded(PRO) Bios?

Many questions ;-) , hope you answer in short statments.

Regards,
Thomas


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 8, 2004)

first off dude.....doom 3 is very sensitive to overclocking and that it is not recommended as you will get crashes and artifacts really quick.....second do what wazzle said to do with atitool.....as this searches for the max clock speeds of the mem and GPU safely.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 8, 2004)

tom1 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> thanks.
> 
> ...


Softmod driver- http://www.techpowerup.com/softmod/downloads.php
Omega driver- http://www.omegadrivers.net/


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 8, 2004)

hey wazzle.....i have the x800 pro so these softmod drivers wouldnt apply to me right?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 8, 2004)

It only matters if you are using teh original ATI drivers, because they have clock locks. Omega and teh soft mods dont


----------

